# Not sure what will help...



## 19890 (Dec 29, 2005)

Reading through the posts, I see that I am not alone with the problems that I have. I am in my junior year in college and just trying to get through each day as quickly as possible. I often have to leave the classroom early cause of the pressure and noises in my stomach. I took as many online classes as I possibly could but now there are no more classes to take online so I have to go back to the classroom. I am very nervous about the whole thing since it is in a couple of weeks. I always end up taking exams early before everyone else just so I can be comfortably alone, just so I could pass my tests. I have also tried the gas x like many other people which it did nothing. I try to just breathe and be comfortable while sitting in those uncomfortable desks but it never works. Is there anything at all to do to stop the pressure and uncomfort? What has worked for any of you guys?


----------



## 21555 (Dec 28, 2005)

You sound like me. I have also tried gas x and it does nothing, I usually just wear a coat and try to muffle the noise of my stomach with it or when it starts acting up dropping books, fiddling with the zipper on my backpack, I've never found a way to deal with the noises either. I usually just breathe and pray.


----------



## 19482 (Dec 23, 2005)

i'm ok with classrooms,unless there is a test,i get nervous and have attacks,when i'm on a test i lose my mind,and i answer every question quickly,after i finish i feel more comfortable ,when i review the questions i find a lot of silly mistakes,sometimes i wear heavy clothes just like ""Rivendell"",, i'm tired and i'm going to see a doctor soon, i live in the middle east,i just eat the same meals everyday,i dont know if that helps,but changing diet makes it worse,i'm not sure


----------

